# 64GB Micro SD?



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Hey guys I just ordered myself a SanDisk 64GB micro SD card. I have a rooted unlocked Verizon Galaxy S3. I know with these cards their not formatted to fat32, so I'm gonna run into some issues. Right now I'm running the ROM SlimBean but me being a crack flasher I might be switching to Beans MIUI or a TW ROM. IM also running TWRP 2.2 for a recovery. My big question is will this card work on any of these ROMs or more importantly my recovery, Cause all my nandroids I keep backed up on my external SD card. Any help or suggestions to make this card work is greatly appreciated!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

My buddy ran into this. You need to format it with a special program. I forget the name right this minute. But I know it is the CM10 thread. Or you can PM spectredroid, he can let you know. After you format it you should have no problems. I exit if I can find the name of the program. 

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## erept0r (Jan 14, 2012)

Google search for GUIFormat from Ridgecrop I used it to format my 64GB flash card to FAT32 and haven't any problems to date. It's been over 1 month and I've flashed at least 5 times. I will also recommend that you use Dropbox/Google Drive/Box to copy your backups to as a secondary failsafe.


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

erept0r said:


> Google search for GUIFormat from Ridgecrop I used it to format my 64GB flash card to FAT32 and haven't any problems to date. It's been over 1 month and I've flashed at least 5 times. I will also recommend that you use Dropbox/Google Drive/Box to copy your backups to as a secondary failsafe.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

I used this program last night and it worked perfectly. I trashed my first 64gb card trying to mount it in twrp and then in CWM. They dont like ext4 format lol.it could have been CM10 that corrupted it as well not sure as I was experimenting with all three right before my card took a crap on me..just use the above referenced program before you even put it in your phone and all will be well. I can finally make a nandroid to my external storage now.....sucks learning the hard way.


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope it was not one from ebay. Lots of scams going on with flash memory there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Hey thanks guys!! I'm downloading that program now so I'm ready to go! Hopefully I get it today! I did order it from ebay but I checked the sellers credentials and read the listing more than once and he has already sold 10 of them with good reviews, so hopefully all is well!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

zakth said:


> Hope it was not one from ebay. Lots of scams going on with flash memory there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

Nope it was from a seller on amazon with over 200 positive reveiws...I learned a long time ago to not be buying that crap from ebay. I purchased my second one from the same place and now have no issues since I formatted to fat32 beforehand.


----------



## Benjamin66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Huh? Waa?
Can you guys back up and explain why the 64g card needs to be formatted to FAT32 before placing in S3?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Benjamin66 said:


> Huh? Waa?
> Can you guys back up and explain why the 64g card needs to be formatted to FAT32 before placing in S3?


or exFAT... however exFAT will break any support with CWM recovery.
this is necessary due to compatibility with the android OS


----------



## GreenMunky (Jul 27, 2011)

Benjamin66 said:


> Huh? Waa?
> Can you guys back up and explain why the 64g card needs to be formatted to FAT32 before placing in S3?


You only need to reformat if you plan on flashing any AOSP/AOKP/CM based ROM. As long as you're on a stock based ROM you're fine.


----------

